

Streaming a PNG with node.js - coderdude
http://blog.shawndumas.com/playing-with-nodejs

======
superjared
The irony here is you'd lose serious performance since you're not using
sendfile(2).

~~~
shawndumas
you can now use sendfile; as ry says:

"A portable sendfile [...], thanks to Marc Lehmann.

It's undocumented because it's an unstable API for now.

I wouldn't mind a contribution for a test/simple/test-sendfile.js" [1].

.

Also see Using sendfile(2) with NodeJS [2].

\----

[1]:
[http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.javascript.nodejs/...](http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.javascript.nodejs/12130)

[2]: <http://blog.std.in/2010/09/09/using-sendfile-with-nodejs/>

------
jerf
... and so...?

~~~
shawndumas
well... the title _is_ 'Playing With node.js'. It's just playing.

~~~
jerf
Yes, but what makes it interesting to be _here_? Question fired at upvoters as
well. Telling me that Node.js is incapable of serving filesystem-based PNGs
would be news! If this is the bar for 9 votes (as of this writing) there's 8
people who need to be cruising the "New" page more often, there's a lot of
stuff getting lost above this bar.

Just to be clear, in my opinion you've done nothing wrong by writing or
posting this on the internet. It's just weird that it's here.

~~~
jackfoxy
Everyone thinks there is room for improvement in what makes it from the new
page to the front page. I think someone has a Chrome extension that displays
the front page and new page side by side. I recently decided I want to try
that, but now I can't locate the reference. ...anyway let's all try to stay
positive about improving the front page.

I'm interested in reading about node.js, but don't do any development. I found
this post interesting.

